# Mốt chụp ảnh siêu rẻ của teen Hà Nội



## Xinh (23 Tháng mười một 2012)

Chụp ảnh vốn là niềm đam mê bất tận của các bạn nữ. Đặc  biệt, thời gian gần đây, các teen Hà thành đang phát sốt với dịch vụ  chụp ảnh giá cực rẻ : 50.000 - 100.000/gói mà chất lượng ảnh đẹp lung  linh.    Để thỏa niềm yêu thích  được chụp ảnh, các bạn trẻ Hà thành không còn phải băn khoăn vì giá cả  nữa. Gần hai tháng nay, các bạn trẻ lại nô nức chụp ảnh dã ngoại bởi chỉ  với 50 hay 100 nghìn đồng là teen thỏa thích chụp 10 kiểu cho mỗi album  được chỉnh sửa photoshop đẹp lung linh, hút hồn.

 Bạn có thể tha hồ tạo  đủ mọi dáng, chụp ở mọi nơi mà mình muốn. Với giá “bình dân”, rất mềm,  phù hợp với túi tiền sinh viên như thế này, các teen đã vô cùng hứng thú  và nhanh chóng tìm đến chụp.

 Sắp sửa tốt nghiệp ra  trường, ai cũng muốn mình có bộ ảnh đẹp để kỷ niệm một thời áo trắng.  Năm cuối nhiều chi phí tốn kém, mọi người thường cân nhắc rất nhiều đến  giá cả, nên rất đông sinh viên đã lựa chọn các gói chụp giá rẻ trên  mạng. Chỉ cần 50.000 – 200.000 là mỗi người có 10 bức ảnh thật ưng ý.


 Hay nhiều cặp đôi yêu  nhau, muốn ghi lại những dấu ấn và giây phút ngọt ngào ở bên nhau hoặc  nhóm bạn lượn phố, đi dã ngoại trong một buổi sáng đẹp trời cũng đều sử  dụng đến gói chụp ảnh giá rẻ tiện lợi này.





​ Những tấm hình đẹp miễn chê nhưng giá chụp cực kỳ "sinh viên"​ 
 Địa điểm các bạn trẻ  thường chọn để thỏa niềm yêu thích được chụp ảnh : Công viên Bách Thảo,  Thống Nhất, Dịch Vọng,..., vườn hoa Nhật Tân, Bờ Hồ, vườn nhãn Vĩnh  Tuy,… Đặc biệt một số địa chỉ sau gần đây đang được các bạn ưa chuộng  lựa chọn : Hoàng thành Thăng Long, Văn Miếu- Quốc Tử Giám, tàu Highlands  cũ ở Hồ Tây,…

 Ý tưởng này xuất phát  từ một số bạn trẻ giàu cá tính, đam mê với nhiếp ảnh. Gia Hùng (1993,  bạn trẻ cung cấp dịch vụ 50.000/album) cho biết : “Một lần xem ảnh của  các nhiếp ảnh gia thấy họ chụp mẫu rất đẹp, Hùng định đăng ký chụp và  thấy giá mỗi bộ ảnh đều khá đắt, từ 300 nghìn đến 500 nghìn đồng/người. 

 Vậy là Hùng đã nảy ra  suy nghĩ là sao mình không mang đến cho các bạn trẻ Hà Nội một hình thức  chụp ảnh đẹp mà giá cả “rất sinh viên” chỉ với 50.000?”

 Khi đưa ra ý tưởng này,  các bạn của Hùng đều ủng hộ nhiệt tình và khích lệ bạn thực hiện. Ngay  sau lúc chia sẻ trên mạng, Hùng đã có được những bạn trẻ đầu tiên đăng  ký. Khách hàng của Hùng thường rất đông, có 5 - 6  ca chụp mỗi ngày. Còn các ngày nghỉ thứ 7 hoặc Chủ nhật, Hùng chụp nhiều hơn: từ 8 - 10 ca.



 Nhiều SV sử dụng dịch vụ chụp ảnh này khi thực hiện kỷ yếu trước ngày ra trường.​ 
 Thanh Hiệp - chủ nhân  gói chụp ảnh 100.000/album chia sẻ : “Hiệp đã ấp ủ ý tưởng khá lâu, xuất  phát từ niềm đam mê chụp ảnh, thích được chụp hình người khác. Mình  tham khảo một số trang web khác, nhưng nhận thấy một là giá quá cao so  với túi tiền các bạn sinh viên, hai là vừa túi tiền nhưng chất lượng ảnh  kém.  Nên Hiệp quyết tâm thực hiên dịch vụ giá phải chăng mà chất lượng bức ảnh tốt nhất”.

 Hiệp cho biết bạn nhận  được lượng khách khá đông, thường là theo nhóm, mỗi ngày 1 - 2 nhóm.  Khách chủ yếu của chàng trai trẻ học kiến trúc này đều là HS, SV - đối  tượng không có nhiều tiền nhưng luôn mong muốn có những bức ảnh đẹp. 

 Trong quá trình chụp  thì Hiệp cũng gặp phải khó khăn chủ yếu là : một số bạn chưa biết tạo  dáng nên bạn phải vất vả tìm góc đẹp. Đôi lúc chụp xong vẫn không ưng  với ảnh thì lại muốn chụp tiếp để tìm được góc đẹp nhất của khuôn mặt  khách hàng mới thôi.

 Mới ra đời nhưng kiểu  chụp ảnh giá rẻ này đã được nhiều bạn trẻ ủng hộ, yêu thích. Nguyễn Thị  Thảo (đang học tại Đại Việt), chia sẻ “Khi biết đến kiểu chụp ảnh ngoài  trời giá rẻ này, Thảo đã đăng ký chụp luôn. Mình thấy riêng ảnh gốc các  bạn chụp đã đẹp rồi, chưa nói gì đến ảnh đã qua photoshop. Thực sự mình  cảm thấy ưng ý và thích.

 Lúc đầu tham khảo giá ở  những studio khác, thường ở mức 600.000 đồng - con số quá cao so với SV  như mình. Nên khi được chụp xong gói ảnh rẻ này, Thảo thấy ảnh rất đẹp  và không hề thua kém ở các studio kia. Từ đó mình trở thành khách ruột  và thường xuyên rủ bạn học, bạn cũ đi chụp”.



 Và cả những bạn trẻ thích lưu lại khoảnh khắc đáng yêu.​ 
 Ngọc Anh, CĐ cộng đồng,  năm 2 hào hứng nói : “Mình đã chụp kiểu ảnh giá rẻ này 5-6 lần rồi. Vốn  có niềm đam mê được chụp ảnh từ bé, khi biết đến gói chụp ảnh này, mình  thử luôn. Chỉ sau lần đầu tiên, mình đã vô cùng ưng ý. 

 Vừa rồi mình đã có được  bộ ảnh áo dài rất đẹp để kỷ niệm kết thúc thời kỳ sinh viên. Điều mình  cảm thấy hài lòng nhất là giá mềm, góc độ chụp ảnh, chọn cảnh, màu sắc,  ánh sáng… đều cảm thấy đẹp và rất thích”.

 Có thể thấy điều tạo  nên cơn sốt của trào lưu chụp ảnh giá 50 – 100.000/album này của sinh  viên chính là “rẻ, đẹp và tiện lợi”. Chỉ sau vài thao tác đơn giản đăng  ký lịch trên Facebook, hay qua điện thoại là xong. Bên cạnh đó, những  bạn chụp thường là 9X, bắt nhịp khá nhanh hơi thở và nhịp điệu trẻ nên  có được các bức ảnh mang đậm phong cách teen.




















​ *Hoàng Dung*​ _(ảnh: G.H)
Theo dantri
_​


----------

